# How long have you been on your homestead? How many acres do you have?



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm just curious as to how long we have all been on our homestead and how many acres we all have. I just bought this place in TX in February, however, I have a small farm in VA that I farmed for 20+ years so I'm not a complete beginner. My place here is only 6.75 acres. I am working to get the fencing up and the gardens in so it can feed us.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

How long? To long!
How much? Not enough!!

13 years, 1.65 acres!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

20 Acres and 1 1/2 years.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

5 acres / 1.25 yrs

It's actually hard to believe we've been here that long already. But we bought a total dump and it's been A LOT of work. We were glad it was a dump, though, because that meant that we could afford it.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

15 years/14 acres


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

16 years/8acres


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

My bunch has 130a, give or take. That is counting my brother, folks, and me. Just built a large naturally creek fed pond, maybe ten or fifteen acres. Have two wells on the property and last week bought a water well drilling rig so we can drill maybe four more wells. We have been on this since early 90's after I came home from the military. We did live very near here, but somebody passed, and we bought the farm. Country, have access to much woodland all around it. On the end of a dead end road.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Our group has 33 acres back in the boonies that we have had for about a year. We are busting butt to get it livable and get the gardens in.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We started with 10 acres and have grown to 40 (5 acres at a time ) in just 20 years ...

The farm is now starting to come together ... yea, it takes a little while. (The whole money thing ... yea, you know ... )


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

8 years/11acres


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

2 years on this property of 2 acres (we've owned it since 1998) but we also own 10 acres with a 2 acre pond "across the holler" from our house. We have that home rented out to our pastor and his wife! They are on board with our family prepping, their daughter is married to our youngest son!


----------



## idragrace (Feb 7, 2010)

25 years/12 acres


----------



## FunnyFarm (Oct 26, 2011)

we've been here 6 yrs got 25 acres

The Funny Farm | Get back to nature


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

8 years, 20 acres.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

6 years, 2 acres.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Started with 42 acres 29 yrs ago in 2 different places, 17 at one and 25 at another. Now down to 1 3/4. But it's mainly just me now and my little place. Older you get, harder to take care of. For me, just right now.

Jimmy


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

20 acres/15 years. We haven't lived on it all that time though. But everywhere we have lived we have practiced a homesteader livestyle.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

.17 acres/5.5 years -- I *so *want to get out of this place! It is a nice little house but I can't do here what I really want to do. I have a small garden which now consists of three tomato plants (actually doing quite well), an okra, and some basil. Its current value is about 55% what I paid for it. I need some land... but first I need to move... but first I would need a new job... still I remind myself God has everything under control!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

2 acres, on and off for about 25 years, though it's been in the family for almost exactly 50 years.

I still hope to someday buy at least ten acres somewhere a little more isolated.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

We have 48 acres and been her 27 years...but, only 13 acres has irrigation. The rest is just sage brush, sand, rattlers and cactus/. But it's ours!! Paid for! :congrat:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

2 acres, 8 years


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

15 acres, owned free and clear. Been here for 11 years now.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

We have 300 but only farm and garden about 6 or7, chickens and vegatables, just play / hunt with the rest. But we are working on a hog and goat pasture that will utilize another 8 or 10 acres.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

23 Years / 16 Acres

Bill


----------



## CatWoman (Aug 8, 2011)

2 acres, 20+ years


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

have 7 acres rented out and live on 2.5 for almost 25 years


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

> 600 acres / 3 generations.

Don't live there full time so I have a tenant who pays no rent but in return does all the projects I would. He also hates everybody, including me, so I have zero issues with poachers, trespassers, neighbors, etc. On the other hand he is related to 90% of the locals so I am friends with most of his extended family... Grin.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

We share 7 acres with my parents, and have been here about 2 1/2 years. My grandma owns another 5 acres right behind us, but no one lives there so we can use it if need be.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> 8 years/11acres


I have seen Uncle Joes Farm, he is such a humble person. I was amazed! He grows circus peanuts, cotton candy, candy corn & jelly beans!:ignore:


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

5 years/72 acres. My Dad and brother have another 40 combined across the road.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I have seen Uncle Joes Farm, he is such a humble person. I was amazed! He grows circus peanuts, cotton candy, candy corn & jelly beans!:ignore:


Thanks for not mentioning the money trees.


----------



## Raetsch1 (Nov 4, 2011)

130 acres, 7 generations (Spanish land-grant).


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Raetsch1 said:


> 130 acres, 7 generations (Spanish land-grant).


Wow, seven generations. That's hard to wrap my brain around. Awesome! :2thumb:


----------

